# Daily Picks and Tips



## bank2k4real (Aug 29, 2019)

Drop your Suggestions and Picks 

Riga FC - FC Copenhagen
04:45 pm / Thu 29.08 - UEFA Europa League

AIK Solna - Celtic
05:00 pm / Thu 29.08 - UEFA Europa League

Apollon Limassol - PSV Eindhoven
05:00 pm / Thu 29.08 - UEFA Europa League

BATE Borisov - FC Astana
05:00 pm / Thu 29.08 - UEFA Europa League

Bnei Yehuda Tel Aviv - Malmo FF
05:00 pm / Thu 29.08 - UEFA Europa League

Molde FK - Partizan Belgrade
05:00 pm / Thu 29.08 - UEFA Europa League

Spartak Moscow - Braga
05:15 pm / Thu 29.08 - UEFA Europa League

Hapoel Beer Sheva - Feyenoord
05:30 pm / Thu 29.08 - UEFA Europa League

Royal Antwerp - AZ Alkmaar (n)
05:30 pm / Thu 29.08 - UEFA Europa League

F91 Dudelange - FC Ararat-Armenia
06:00 pm / Thu 29.08 - UEFA Europa League

HNK Rijeka - Gent
06:00 pm / Thu 29.08 - UEFA Europa League

NK Maribor - Ludogorets 1947
06:15 pm / Thu 29.08 - UEFA Europa League

Guimaraes - Steaua Bucharest
07:00 pm / Thu 29.08 - UEFA Europa League


----------

